# Tivo Bolt 500 GB $254.99 plus shipping at Monoprice



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I just saw this posted over at Slickdeals.net

Tivo Bolt 500GB for $254.99 after code BFWKD, plus shipping ($10.64 for me) and no tax for most.

Here is the Slickdeals post. Thanks to mrrant http://slickdeals.net/f/8326881-tivo-bolt-254-99-500gb-or-339-99-1tb-shipping-no-tax-for-most?t=8326881

Here is the Monoprice link, http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=14675&seq=1&format=2&AID=11064683&PID=4485850&ref=cj&utm_source=cj&utm_medium=11064683&utm_term=Slickdeals+LLC-1122587

I have purchased many times from Monoprice and never had a problem. I never thought about buying a Tivo from them though.
You can even use Amazon payments to pay. Too bad that I couldn't use my $40 in Discovercard cash to pay through Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Did it work for you. It wouldn't work for me. The Bolt is on the list of items that are excluded from being used with the coupon code.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

It worked for me. They probably caught onto it.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

BFWKD expired on 11/29/2015 and is no longer valid.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Did it work for you. It wouldn't work for me. The Bolt is on the list of items that are excluded from being used with the coupon code.


It did work for me in my cart last night, when I first saw this at Slickdeals. I had it in my cart, but didn't pull the trigger as I got distracted and didn't finish checking out.

Maybe they will cancel the orders that did get through early.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish I would have seen this thread sooner. I could have gotten in on the deal. Although now that I think about it, I should have used that 15% off on something else. The code worked for me when I tried it, it just wouldn't apply 15% off to the Bolt since they had added it to the exclusion list.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

My order was accepted last night and it shows an order status of "In Progress" with a Dec. 4 scheduled ship date. My credit card was charged for $265.63-- so hopefully that means it won't be cancelled. Monoprice is a pretty respectable outfit, so I'd be surprised if they didn't honor it.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Robbo1 said:


> My order was accepted last night and it shows an order status of "In Progress" with a Dec. 4 scheduled ship date. My credit card was charged for $265.63-- so hopefully that means it won't be cancelled. Monoprice is a pretty respectable outfit, so I'd be surprised if they didn't honor it.


Mine shows a expected ship date of today. I think they will go through.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

smark said:


> Mine shows a expected ship date of today. I think they will go through.


Smark-- did you get your Bolt from Monoprice? My account still shows the order as "In Process" with a 12/4 estimated ship date with no tracking info available. Customer service isn't open again until Monday, so will have to call then.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

It shows
$299.99


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Robbo1 said:


> Smark-- did you get your Bolt from Monoprice? My account still shows the order as "In Process" with a 12/4 estimated ship date with no tracking info available. Customer service isn't open again until Monday, so will have to call then.


It did ship. Supposed to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Monoprice screwed me and cancelled the order---

"Unfortunately, it appears there was an inventory discrepancy for the item on the order, which did not allow the order to be processed and shipped as scheduled. I'm truly sorry for any inconvenience. Our inventory department has been working to contact customers with orders affected, unfortunately you were not reached yet. The order will have to be cancelled and a complete refund issued as unfortunately the order will not be able to be fulfilled."​
Will order from Amazon today--- while Amazon had the Bolt for $289 yesterday, the price is back up to $297 this morning.


----------

